# BCV



## summervaca (Jun 23, 2008)

I am staying at the Saratoga Springs Resort for my first stay at DVC and it is just too big an anonymous for me.  I have a BCV reserved for July 6-13.  Will I like it better?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 23, 2008)

summervaca said:


> I am staying at the Saratoga Springs Resort for my first stay at DVC and it is just too big an anonymous for me.  I have a BCV reserved for July 6-13.  Will I like it better?



I own at SSR, so I'm used to people bashing it.  

I stayed at BCV for 4 nights at MLK weekend. It has "the pool" Stormalong Bay. I didn't like the fact you have to go through the lobby to get to it from the villas(I'm sure a BCV owner might know a better way through). 

Great location though for Epcot and DHS(though you might find it faster to walk back then take the boat). Bus service to AKV you share with YC, BW and Swan/Dolphin. MK you just share with YC

I just didn't get BCV.  

Personally I like VWL better, hubby and the kids liked BCV. We all agree on SSR(love it). Going to try BWV, just booked 4 nights in a BW view room for MLK.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jun 23, 2008)

summervaca said:


> I am staying at the Saratoga Springs Resort for my first stay at DVC and it is just too big an anonymous for me. I have a BCV reserved for July 6-13. Will I like it better?


 
I think you will. I much prefer BCV over SSR (SSR is my least favorite DVC resort).


----------



## JudyS (Jun 23, 2008)

summervaca said:


> I am staying at the Saratoga Springs Resort for my first stay at DVC and it is just too big an anonymous for me.  I have a BCV reserved for July 6-13.  Will I like it better?


I think so: everything is much closer; the pool is amazing; you are right at Epcot.

The rooms are no bigger, though, and have less formal furniture than SSR.


----------

